# Do your poodles wear coats?



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

So I guess I forgot about the "water retriever" part of a poodle...I let Lir chase some geese and he didn't even pause at the edge of the lake. Oops. 

Poor guy was shivering afterwards, so we had to cut our park day short. It's spring here (supposedly - *40 F today!) so I won't have to worry about it too much. However we go out for hours all year round and I want to make sure he's comfortable. He's got a nice thick, curly coat. I don't like coats for looks but if he needs one he'll get one. I tossed him in a fleece coat someone gave me for my herding mutt because he was so pathetic.

Coats? Yes/no? Favorites?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Coats? . . . never...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has a couple of knitted jumpers a friend made for her as she was so shivery when clipped during cold wet weather. They are pure wool, so are warm even when wet, and she definitely likes them - she will come to have one put on if it is too cold when she sticks her nose out of the door! But I do have to watch for mats if she wears them while damp, and they really are just for long walks on icy days.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sophie is in a CC, the vet wants her in a coat when it's cold. She hates it so I do not bother most of the time.

That being said, they are a northern european breed and should be fine if they have a full coat.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

When Jazz was clipped for the first time in December, the groomer (the former groomer, that is) nearly shaved her, although I told him to leave some coat. Because she was essentially naked, I did put her in a fleece coat when the temperature got below twenty degrees. If I keep her in a short clip next winter, I'll probably put the coat on her when it's really cold. I'm also looking at boots for use in the snow, because the ice balls between the pads of her feet seemed to make her uncomfortable.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

Whew! So it seems like once he's in proper weight a coat will be for me and not his temperature regulation. Sounds good to me!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph wears a coat in winter (we live in Alberta, Canada....brrr) and also a rain coat when it's really coming down. He looks so pathetic if he doesn't and stops to shake the rain out every three steps. We also keep his coat really short though (5-7 blade usually)


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Boots are a really good plan for snow, the salt will burn and really hurt.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I find a raincoat is nice, but when I take Gryphon hiking/down by the river we skip the jacket.

Simply because he loves water and getting crap stuck allover him, and the jackets don't really seem to help much. 

In the winter I kept him away from bodies of water, and while it has warmed up a bit here I have kept him on the lead when we're by the river to keep him from swimming in it just yet (it's still very cold, very high and fast).


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes on coats, hoodies, jackets, and PFDs because I think my spoo looks adorable in them! And they are functional (or at least so I tell myself).


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry has a coat as we have heavy storms here in such a regular basis that's impossible to wait it out every time when he needs to go. 

I bought the coat in Taiwan but did not measure him. Way to small and as coat had legs bits front and back it looks ridiculous... But has been used in desperation. 

In London in two weeks and have ordered a Barbour wax coat for him. Hee Hee



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Harrymummy said:


> In London in two weeks and have ordered a Barbour wax coat for him. Hee Hee


But of course, old bean.  

When in London, what would a good Mummy do, eh?


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Winter coat, snow suit and I made rain coats for my four dogs. Cold here, then prefer them dry when we walk in the rain. We go out for long walks everyday bad weather or not. I also have a border collie.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

We put Shelton in a fleece coat made by my sister cuz sometimes the weather is really weird and when it should be warm iit becomes super cold and he's in a Miami and he's skinny so he gets cold really easily (also he hates the wind LOL weird I know haha). We're planning on getting a weather proof one for hiking  

Here he is in the coat my sister sewed for him 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has not been accessorized yet but my Fifi LOVED to dress up. She would wear anything but shoes. She was not overly fond of Doggles but did have a pink helmet for bike riding. I would put a sweatshirt on her for cold mornings as she got older especially. Otherwise, she only dressed up for silly reasons....undressing her was terrible because she would pout. 

This was our last Halloween together. She did not feel well enough to go trick or treating but she carried her hat around until we put it on her. She passed away 20 days later.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My guys wear coats and always have My spoos love the attention they get in their coats and my toy shivers constantly outside so put a coat on her for longer in the season


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

frankgrimes said:


> Ralph wears a coat in winter (we live in Alberta, Canada....brrr) and also a rain coat when it's really coming down. He looks so pathetic if he doesn't and stops to shake the rain out every three steps. We also keep his coat really short though (5-7 blade usually)


I need a raincoat for my boy. What a great idea!

Jasper has a camo fleece sweater that he loves. He grabs it as soon as we take it out of the dryer because he wants to put it on.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, Callie wears a coat on cold windy days. She actually has several, one is light weight and she loves it. I pull it out and she dances around until I put it on her. She has a heavier one I put on her after she has been clipped when her hair is short, she likes that one too and prances all over when she is "dressed". She has a raincoat too, simply because when she absolutely needs to go out and it is pouring she gets soaked and it takes a long time to dry her. The raincoat gives her some protection.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

*Snow suit*



Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> I love that yellow show suit. Did you make that? Do you have a pattern?


I made the blue rain coat. The snow suit is made by mutluks, they make boots for dogs as well.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I love that yellow snow suit too. It's adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger has a 4 legged tartan and a snow suit - boots wont stay on her! lol


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't actually own any dog clothes.

I normally start letting my guys grow their coats out in September or so. By winter the hair is long enough that they're happy to sit outside in a blizzard. They get their spring cuts in March.

This year the temperature dropped 20 degrees and we got an ice storm the day after they got their spring cuts. The poor dogs were so miserable I ended up putting two of my own vests on them. Spouse came home, looked at the boys in dismay, and asked if I'd just bought doggie sweaters. LMAO. I tend not to go cheap when I buy critter gear, so spouse was expecting to hear that each dog now had a $175 mylar lined performance sport coat. Nope, dear, they're just wearing my $15 fleeces from TJ Maxx.

I suppose I should go out and get them proper coats for emergency use.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought Oreo a reflective vest to wear for evening walks from Petco for $10. it has velcro fasteners and is mesh so it is cooler. He is completely indifferent towards it and doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

No, I never have, but somebody's gonna make a living, so good on all of you, who support them...

I believe some breeds with inadequate coats, might need added protection in cold weather, but I also think these breeds are bred to be inside dogs only..


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

My Harry has a new coat!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont have any dog clothing.... But if it was really necessary for some reason I would consider something.. for safety/health/comfort purposes only!  Hehehehe Lou is also a ver very indoor-dog, she is never outside unattended, she is only in the yard to play/exercise/potty so.. She is usually always warm too, when her hair is medium to long length she is constantly laying on the tile floor to cool off (even though it is always 68F in the house)
So, not coats here hehe




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

We don't get very much super cold weather in Texas, but my daughter does ride horses so we are outside for hours during all sorts of weather. The barn managers have coats for their 3 dogs and pet micro pig that seem to work well and all the horses have coats along with humans so I have a feeling Alby will get one too for the few rare super cold days we spend at the barn. If you ask me anything under 60 is cold and deserves a coat, but I will assume he is slightly better with colder temps than I am. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

i have matching all in ones for tricky and opie. they look so cute out on walks wearing them


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

It's definitely too warm here now for my spoo to wear a coat, but it's great weather for wearing a PFD!


----------



## sheilaamistone (Mar 29, 2013)

why, of course! our boy passed away back in janurary, but our girl whose name is Paris, didnt get that name for no reason. at 5 1/2 months, she came to us in a sweater. 3 1/2yrs later, she thinks going somewhere means she has to get dressed first. the first picture was was a picture taken shortly after we got her. everybody loved seeing them in mowhalks.d19a21ef.jpg Photo by sheilaamistone1974 | Photobucket
the second picture was taken in march with her new sister.
image_zps65db3588.jpg Photo by sheilaamistone1974 | Photobucket


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

Ainsley said:


> We don't get very much super cold weather in Texas, but my daughter does ride horses so we are outside for hours during all sorts of weather. The barn managers have coats for their 3 dogs and pet micro pig that seem to work well and all the horses have coats along with humans so I have a feeling Alby will get one too for the few rare super cold days we spend at the barn. If you ask me anything under 60 is cold and deserves a coat, but I will assume he is slightly better with colder temps than I am.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A little late, but be aware that most horses don't need coats! My only experience in Texas was with horses with anhydrous (inability to sweat) as I was there in the summer.

My cattle dog sticks with me and so is off-leash as I work at the barn. The only time she gets a coat is when it's wet and I don't want her to be filthy. Lir just has such a different coat, and is the smallest dog I've ever had at 15lbs.


----------

